# hog hunting in escambia river



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

I just turned 16 this year so I can now hunt by myself and I have been trying to get in as much hunting as I can but I just need some ideas where to hunt. I have been hunting the Escambia river and small game hunting the Perdido river (I forgot to pull a quota permit for deer earlier). So far all I have killed is 4 squirrels in Perdido River and I am planning on going hog hunting with a friend out at Parkers Island in a few days. My main question is how do you hunt out at Escambia I dont have a boat or a stand so I just walk down different trails and hope I see some thing but is there any good places to deer/hog hunt out there? Also how is Parkers Island I have never been out there before. I have a friend that has a couple of kayaks so we are planning on crossing the river at keyser landing but is there any hogs out there? I wouldn't mind hunting out at Blackwater but I live in Farm-Hill and thats a long drive out there.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't know much about escambia but blackwater is a lot easier to get around. ,most places you don't need a truck. A car will do just fine.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I used to hunt parkers island a long time ago. There are plenty of hogs and deer there. When you get there you will see why. Wet and thick. Don't get lost, no really, don't get lost!!


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

How big is the Island and are there any trails out there?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Parker island is big, need a boat to get across to it, I'd imagine it's a few hundred acres at least. After all the rain, it'll be a mess.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

A hand held GPS is your friend, everything looks the same in the "SWAMP"! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

706Z said:


> A hand held GPS is your friend, everything looks the same in the "SWAMP"!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Especially after you turn on a headlamp!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I Carr said:


> How big is the Island and are there any trails out there?




Only place I have ever been really lost, found the river 3 times and it was flowing the wrong way every time! Never been so turned around


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

Would a hog call work good out there


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

It would but I've never had a problem locating them without one on Parker Island


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

mongo said:


> It would but I've never had a problem locating them without one on Parker Island


 How deep you you normally have to go before you start seeing signs.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

There will likely be hog sign 10 feet from the bank, they roam all over so its anyone's guess where they'll be at any point. You'll need hip waders most likely. Check the wind before you go.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Carry 2 compass's just in case you need a second opinion, and yes they're both right.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

JT Powell said:


> Carry 2 compass's just in case you need a second opinion, and yes they're both right.




That's funny right there!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Just go in with google earth on your phone and you won't get lost like I did. I haven't been since Ivan but heard it was a jungle in there for years after. Hog call might not be a good idea as I'm sure you won't be alone


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm planning on going out there tomorrow morning so hopefully there won't be a lot of other people out there. BTW if any of yall who have experience out there wanna go PM me.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Ooooo! I wanna go! Your 16? Can you carry a fat 52 year old on your shoulders? Haha. I guess I'll pass but don't go alone


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

This whole thing is making me nervous just reading this. River hunting is a whole nuther animal especially on that island. Not being smartass by any stretch but how old is your friend you are going with? I'm not sure if y'all have cell service out there but somebody on land needs to know where y'all are goin. My son just started hunting that river and he's 21 and it made me nervous. You boys dang sure be careful out there and I surely will be watching for yalls updates.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> This whole thing is making me nervous just reading this. River hunting is a whole nuther animal especially on that island. Not being smartass by any stretch but how old is your friend you are going with? I'm not sure if y'all have cell service out there but somebody on land needs to know where y'all are goin. My son just started hunting that river and he's 21 and it made me nervous. You boys dang sure be careful out there and I surely will be watching for yalls updates.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah we'll be careful out there my friend wil be 21 in July. I think I can download that section on Google maps so I won't need cell service out there.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I Carr said:


> Oh yeah we'll be careful out there my friend wil be 21 in July. I think I can download that section on Google maps so I won't need cell service out there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




Not sure how to cache a map on google earth but I think cell service will be good there. I use Trimble GPS hunt pro and it works great. I don't like to kayak this time of year because I'm accident prone and just the thought of getting wet in that cold water has my heart in arithmia!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Bring a gps or make sure to bring orange tape to blaze your backtrack


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Wear your life jacket and make sure someone knows where you will be. Really!


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

Is there any trails out there. Or am I pretty much fighting the brush?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

No trails, it'll probly be a maze of vines and water crossings. Just be out before dark


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sure said:


> No trails, it'll probly be a maze of vines and water crossings. Just be out before dark


That's why you never smoke anything from the river, you scared of the dark!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> That's why you never smoke anything from the river, you scared of the dark!!


No, it just sucks walking out if you're in a new spot. Once you turn on a headlight, NOTHING looks familiar. Last time I crossed my creek 10 feet too soon and ended up having to crash through giant palmettos and thorny vines backwards with my treestand on my back, GPS is +/- 20 feet...dumb


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> That's why you never smoke anything from the river, you scared of the dark!!




I guarantee if it got dark on me in there I would be calling the marines! There's more than wildlife in there. Haints and boogers start walking around in there after dark making some scary noises.......or it could just be googans crashing thru palmettos


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

If you hear crashing AND cussing, it's a googan, just crashing, boogers or swamp thing coming for you


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

Just out of curiosity are there any gators out there ?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, walked up on a big dead one, any others I see are just eyes that disappear as you get close
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/escambia-surprise-466506/


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No way in hell I'd let my 16 year old go out there like that. Good luck and please stay safe. The river swamp isn't the most forgiving


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Splittine said:


> No way in hell I'd let my 16 year old go out there like that. Good luck and please stay safe. The river swamp isn't the most forgiving


I was duck hunting the river at 16, but it damn sure wasn't in a kayak. There are no trails on the island anymore it is a thick nasty mess which is why the deer and pigs are there. Be careful for the dog hunters up that way too. 

I hunted in the club that borders Keyser Landing and Webb Landing for year. There are some seriously shady people down there.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Parker island isn't in the dog hunt area...not that folks still wouldn't try..


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

The only reason why I'm hunting out there is cuz my dad isn't into hunting so I have to take myself and I can't afford a hunting club. Also I like to check out new areas. And back in the day 16 year olds were doing alot more than hunting in the swamps why can't I do it? My generation is full of lazy video gaming men who want the government to pay for everything and I just don't think it's right!


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

Sorry I know it's out of topic but it's just one of my pet-peves.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

You can do a search on this forum for old posts on Parker island. What I've read, it seems really tough to hunt and even to access, especially when the water level is up. Good luck and be safe


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

I Carr said:


> The only reason why I'm hunting out there is cuz my dad isn't into hunting so I have to take myself and I can't afford a hunting club. Also I like to check out new areas. And back in the day 16 year olds were doing alot more than hunting in the swamps why can't I do it? My generation is full of lazy video gaming men who want the government to pay for everything and I just don't think it's right!


Calm down bud, everybody is just concerned for your safety. Go ahead but be smart about it. Wear a life jacket, keep a compass with you at all times, and familiarize yourself with your areas before you hunt them. Take a couple days and scout a few areas in the daylight. If you find some sign and want to hunt there then mark your trail in and out. If your worried about people seeing it then stop marking a 20 ft from your entrance off the river. Also use bright eyes they are a little more discreet than flagging tape. I do not at all suggest barreling off in a random spot for several hundred yards an trying to get out at night. Always let somebody know where your going to be and just use common sense


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

You can hunt it, I did it when I was your age, and yes I did get lost one time! Be careful, have someone with you and bring all equipment listed in previous posts. Another item I would bring is lighters and matches in a waterproof bag, if you get lost and have to stay the night you will definitely need to build a fire, also the fire may help someone find you. Watch out for cypress knots, I have tripped over them walking out at night and landed right on some. They do not feel good jabbing in your stomach or chest, this has happened a few times! Good luck


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

I'll let yall know if I get anything I'm really wanting to kill a hog.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Go and have fun. Just use caution. I have some great memories from there.


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

Well I was planning on going out there in the morning but my friend backed out last minute. Is there any other places around here that has good hog hunting. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I Carr said:


> Well I was planning on going out there in the morning but my friend backed out last minute. Is there any other places around here that has good hog hunting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Gene's lounge.


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

John B. said:


> Gene's lounge.


Where's that at?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I Carr said:


> Where's that at?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Over on the west side. Lots of big hogs.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am almost 60 and have hunted the river swamp most of my life. It doesn't bother me at all to ease up the river before daylight and find my way into the swamp. Afternoon is a different story. If I haven't killed anything by 5 I am headed to the boat. Too many boogers out there for me.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

John B. said:


> Gene's lounge.


Oh be careful, there is things in there that might not scare you in the dark,but daylight comes around sooner or later. But thats just what I have heard.


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

How do you get out there and do you need a boat?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

John B. said:


> Gene's lounge.


Hahahaahah!! That made me bust out laughing laying in bed reading it :thumbup:


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

Wait nevermind I found it on Google maps

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

You just about have to have a boat to hunt the river. You could do the kayak at Williams lake and just go straight across from the landing and hunt. No current to fight and a lot drier than PI. Look at it on GE first. Another easy place to get turned around


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

Try'n Hard said:


> You just about have to have a boat to hunt the river. You could do the kayak at Williams lake and just go straight across from the landing and hunt. No current to fight and a lot drier than PI. Look at it on GE first. Another easy place to get turned around


Yeah that what I'm figuring. But the only problem is I don't have a boat and my friend has the kayaks. So I'm pretty much stuck on one side of the river.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I Carr said:


> Yeah that what I'm figuring. But the only problem is I don't have a boat and my friend has the kayaks. So I'm pretty much stuck on one side of the river.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




Hmmmmm. Lemme thank


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nope nothing. Whatcha wanna kill an old nasty hog for anyway?


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

Im just wanting to kill soming besides tree rats. I havn't had much of a chance untill these 
past couple of months since i've gotten my drivers license.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Drive to the end of east bogia road and park there. The trail to the right leads back into the swamp quite a ways. You have less chance of getting lost there. I have jumped up hogs and deer there before, and killed quite a few wood ducks. You will need waders for sure.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I Carr said:


> Im just wanting to kill soming besides tree rats. I havn't had much of a chance untill these
> past couple of months since i've gotten my drivers license.




You live in SR or esc. County i car?


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

Try'n Hard said:


> I Carr said:
> 
> 
> > Im just wanting to kill soming besides tree rats. I havn't had much of a chance untill these
> ...


 I live in escambia in farm hill close to Jacks branch road.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

South of hwy 4 which I've always heard called look and tremble or something to that effect. There's a half ass road system in there as well as a lake.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Only Santa Rosa side is management area and I think the line stops at hwy 4 or just north of it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Buckchaser said:


> South of hwy 4 which I've always heard called look and tremble or something to that effect. There's a half ass road system in there as well as a lake.




Yup. South of Century bridge east side of river. Fished at the area known as "look & tremble" but never got outta the boat. I'm not familiar with any places on the West Bank to hunt


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck I car. You remind me of sicfish when he first came here and I took him under my wing and told him how and where to hunt and fish.......hmmmm. You may be better off on your own


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, all I've learned is: build cabin on a sweet river system, put deer feeder in yard, fish within sight of cabin.


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Go north on 29 and turn right on cotton lake rd. You can hunt the swamp without a boat. I know people that have killed quite a few hogs and a few deer around there.


----------



## RAZORBACK101 (Jul 31, 2015)

There are some hogs and deer in the cotton lake area but you will have to work for them. As soon as you cross the RR tracks take the road by foot to the left. Some hogs in that area but you can still get lost. Bad lost.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well??? Did ya go?? Did ya learn anything?


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Well I guess if we never hear from him again it probably didn't go to well?


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

Well I was planning on going yesterday morning but my friend backed out and I ended up working but I'm planning on going out there Saturday.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

Well I was planning on going out there tomorrow morning with a different friend he is older and knows alot abut swamps but he backed out a few minutes ago. I'm out here a bogia right now so hopefully I'll see something.


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

Well I just got back and I didn't see a thing. I might try it again in the morning. Any other suggestions on where to hunt?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I Carr said:


> Well I just got back and I didn't see a thing. I might try it again in the morning. Any other suggestions on where to hunt?


Do you have your hunting license and management stamp? If so I'll be going to blackwater in the morning. If you'd like you can tag along. I've got a doe tag u can burn up too if you want.


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

skullmount1988 said:


> Do you have your hunting license and management stamp? If so I'll be going to blackwater in the morning. If you'd like you can tag along. I've got a doe tag u can burn up too if you want.


Yep I've got both I'll talk to my parents and I'll let you know.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> Do you have your hunting license and management stamp? If so I'll be going to blackwater in the morning. If you'd like you can tag along. I've got a doe tag u can burn up too if you want.


You can take me next or I'll take you. You just got to bring that little paper.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

skullmount1988 said:


> Do you have your hunting license and management stamp? If so I'll be going to blackwater in the morning. If you'd like you can tag along. I've got a doe tag u can burn up too if you want.


That's awesome bro! Even if it doesn't happen good on you for throwing that out there. Props yo! ✊


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

I'll be going out at the river after all just bought this.  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

He is determined to hunt that swamp. Pretty sure he doesn't realize he just turned down a doe tag with the guy who I'm pretty sure has killed the most deer in BW this year. Awesome gesture skullmount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

How is the hunting across the Molino boat launch compared to the other side of Parkers Island and are there other good spots I could reach with a kayak.


----------



## RAZORBACK101 (Jul 31, 2015)

*Hes going to get lost*

I just know it. He going to get lost. I personaly got lost on parkers island twice. I crossed the river at molino. The next time i saw the river i was on the north east side of the island santa rosa side. Miles from the boat. Good luck i carr.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

RAZORBACK101 said:


> I just know it. He going to get lost. I personaly got lost on parkers island twice. I crossed the river at molino. The next time i saw the river i was on the north east side of the island santa rosa side. Miles from the boat. Good luck i carr.




Same here but that's the fun in it - he's 16. Probably couldn't hurt him with a bazooka


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

Well I went out there and I didn't see a track. It's very thick out there and alot of people trash all over the place.


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## I Carr (Dec 20, 2016)

Has anyone been out on this island 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I Carr said:


> Has anyone been out on this island
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You needed to go with Skullmount if he gives you another invite. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## RAZORBACK101 (Jul 31, 2015)

*cotton lake*

Looks like he determined to kill something on the river. I was the same way 40 years ago. It does give you a feeling of accomplishment to put a deer are hog in your boat. That being said i carr forget about parkers island. Go to cotton lake and paddle across the lake at about ten o'clock. Hide your boat. And follow the slew west. Your in good deer and hog country now.you might want to camo that boat so the ******** dont find it.


----------

